# Cửa gỗ HDF Veneer tuyệt vời cho cửa phòng ngủ



## thanhmai2501 (3/9/19)

Phòng ngủ là nơi nghỉ ngơi thư giãn riêng tư của mỗi gia đình. Do vậy không dễ dàng lựa chọn cửa phòng ngủ phù hợp với mọi sử thích của mọi người. Trong các loại cửa gỗ công nghiệp thì cửa gỗ HDF Veneer là có mẫu mã đa dạng và là giải pháp mà gia chủ nên cân nhắc chọn lựa và sử dụng cho phòng ngủ.
_Tại Sao Nên Mua Cửa Gỗ Công Nghiệp? Báo Giá Cửa Gỗ Công Nghiệp 2019_
_Nên Mua Cửa Gỗ Chính Cho Ngôi Nhà Ở Đâu Là Chuẩn Và Bền Đẹp?_
_Yêu Cầu Cần Có Đối Với Cửa Gỗ Phòng Ngủ Đẹp Cho Chung Cư_

*1. Cấu tạo cửa gỗ HDF Veneer*
Cửa gỗ HDF Veneercó được vẻ đẹp truyền thống của mẫu cửa gỗ tự nhiên và vừa đảm bảo tính kinh tế cũng như các ưu điểm của cửa gỗ Công nghiệp.. cũng là nhờ vào một phần cấu tạo đặc biệt cửa nó.
Như các bạn đã biết cửa gỗ HDF veneer hay còn gọi là cửa công nghiệp HDF veneer được thiết kế với kiểu dáng sang trọng, bên ngoài được phủ lớp vân gỗ tự nhiên của các danh mộc như: Căm xe, Xoan Đào, ASH, Sồi, Sapele, Óc chó…
Mẫu Cửa gỗ HDF Veneer đẹp dùng cho phòng ngủ
Cửa HDF Veneer 6A ASH HDE








​
*2. Thông số kỹ thuật:*
Khung bao Cửa gỗ HDF Veneer 40 x 100mm hoặc 110mm làm bằng gỗ tự nhiên.
Độ dày cánh 40mm (± 2).
Bên ngoài là 2 tấm HDF Veneer dày 3l
Sơn hoàn thiện theo yêu cầu của Khách hàn
Nẹp chỉ 2 mặt 40 x 10mm làm bằng gỗ tự nhiên.
Cửa Gỗ HDF VENEERGiải Pháp Tuyệt Vời Cho Cửa Phòng Ngủ
Cửa gỗ HDF Veneer lắp cho Phòng ngủ

*3. Những ưu điểm của cửa gỗ HDF Veneer*
Không bị công vênh, co nhót vì nguyên liệu sản xuất cửa đã được triệt tiêu sớ gỗ.
Cửa HDF veneer mang lại giá trị kinh tế cao nhưng vẫn đảm bảo sự chắc chắn và thẩm mỹ.
Cửa Gỗ HDF VENEERGiải Pháp Tuyệt Vời Cho Cửa Phòng Ngủ
Không mối mọt do nguyên liệu sản xuất đã được sử lý hóa chất. Nhưng chúng tôi cũng yêu cầu gia chủ phải xử lý mối có sẵn tại nhà và diệt mối thường xuyên.
Cách âm tốt hơn so với các loại cửa khác vì cấu trúc bên trong Rỗng
Cấu tạo Cửa gỗ HDF Veneer
'







​*4. Giá Cửa gỗ HDF Veneer:*
Báo giá cửa gỗ HDF Veneer giao động từ 2.800.000đ/bộ tùy theo kích thước chiều rộng phủ bì cửa
Lưu ý: Cửa gỗ HDF Veneer không sử dụng được cho cửa nhà vệ sinh, nếu muốn sử dụng cho nhà vệ sinh hãy tham khảo các dòng cửa nhựa giả gỗ, cửa nhựa Hàn Quốc, cửa nhựa đài loan…
Cửa Gỗ HDF VENEERGiải Pháp Tuyệt Vời Cho Cửa Phòng Ngủ
Mẫu Cửa gỗ HDF Veneer cách tân ô kính dài và mẫu 3A

*HỆ THỐNG SHOWRROM PHONGTHINHDOOR*
Hotline kinh doanh: 0932.903.903 – 0918.693.612
Web: phongthinhdoor.com
Showroom 1: Số 1194, Phạm Thế Hiển, P. 5, Quận 8, TP.HCM
Showroom 2: Lê Văn Lương, P. Tân Phong, Quận 7, TP.HCM
Showroom 3: Đỗ Xuân Hợp, P. Phước Long B, Quận 9, TP.HCM
Showroom 4: Hà Huy Giáp, P. Thạnh Lộc, Quận 12, TP.HCM
Điện Thoại CSKH: 028.36.36.97.98 – Email:phongthinhdoor@gmail.com


----------



## giathien123 (18/9/19)

cửa gỗ veneer hiện làm cửa thông phòng là tuyệt với nhát Báo giá cửa gỗ VENEER bền, đẹp & rẻ tại Thiên Trường Phát


----------

